# Pillars of the Earth mini-series on STARz...



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been covered.  I did a search and couldn't find it.

Just wanted to make sure you all know that "Pillars of the Earth" begins on STARz on July 23rd at 10:00 PM EST.  

Just was remembering that 'Pillars' was the last paper book I read before getting my first Kindle in June, 2008.  "World Without End" was the first book I read on my Kindle.  It was wonderful not to have to carry that huge book around.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I read the book on my Kindle...and didn't realize how long it was until I saw it at the bookstore a few weeks later!  

I'm looking forward to the mini-series.

N


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I read the book on my Kindle...and didn't realize how long it was until I saw it at the bookstore a few weeks later!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the mini-series.
> 
> N


So am I. I hope they do it justice. One of my favorite books of all time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm reading Pillars now. I LOVE it. World is 17.99 on K. More than I'd want to spend, but I will make an exception because the book is so large. 
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm reading Pillars now. I LOVE it. World is 17.99 on K. More than I'd want to spend, but I will make an exception because the book is so large.
> deb


That's terrible that the price is so high. It's probably because of the publisher controversy.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I _loved_ Pillars of the Earth - one of my all-time favorites. Totally fascinated by all that talk of architecture and masonry.

But I'm also bummed that I don't have cable or satellite TV. I would totally clear my schedule to watch it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I _loved_ Pillars of the Earth - one of my all-time favorites. Totally fascinated by all that talk of architecture and masonry.
> 
> But I'm also bummed that I don't have cable or satellite TV. I would totally clear my schedule to watch it.


You'll probably be able to buy it on iTunes or at least DVD in a few months...


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Rumor has it you can stream it on Netflix since they're partnered with Starz.  Which is good since I don't have premium channels.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, I'm crossing my fingers that Netflix will have it available to watch instantly.

And the Kindle book does sound expensive...should've picked it up a few months ago, I guess.

N


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> That's terrible that the price is so high. It's probably because of the publisher controversy.


Must be, I remember PotE was less than $8 when I got it back when I first got my Kindle (Aug '0 and WWE was $9.99.

And I am VERY excited about the mini-series.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow. They were both $6.99 when I bought them. 

I don't want to watch the mini-series. I'm afraid they are going to screw it all up. I'll wait for someone to post a review here before I consider watching it.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Yup, I'm crossing my fingers that Netflix will have it available to watch instantly.
> 
> And the Kindle book does sound expensive...should've picked it up a few months ago, I guess.
> 
> N


I just checked my Netflix...it states streaming available 7/24. I have it in my queue. Can't wait to see it. Loved the book, haven't read the second one yet.
Lizzard


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Wow. They were both $6.99 when I bought them.
> 
> I don't want to watch the mini-series. I'm afraid they are going to screw it all up. I'll wait for someone to post a review here before I consider watching it.


 I feel the same.. If it is any good it will come out on DVD and you will be able to buy it or rent it at Blockbuster.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I couldn't get past the first couple chapters, which was a big disappointment, as the author's intro made it look to be something I might really enjoy. Maybe I'll like the video version better, in this case.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I couldn't get past the first couple chapters, which was a big disappointment, as the author's intro made it look to be something I might really enjoy. Maybe I'll like the video version better, in this case.


I may have read about 1/3 of it. I tried to like it. I think I'm going to TiVo the series and give it a shot.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Lizzarddance said:


> I just checked my Netflix...it states streaming available 7/24. I have it in my queue. Can't wait to see it. Loved the book, haven't read the second one yet.
> Lizzard


Lizzard, you are my hero!! Going to add it to my list. I was seriously debating ordering Starz for the month just to watch this....as POTE is one of my favorite books.

Here's to hoping they don't screw it up!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sorry some of you couldn't get into the book. I'm also disappointed that the price of WWE doubled in price. Guess I will be waiting that one out. 
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm sorry some of you couldn't get into the book. I'm also disappointed that the price of WWE doubled in price. Guess I will be waiting that one out.
> deb


I am reading the book now. I was lucky I bought it when it was cheaper.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lizzarddance said:


> I just checked my Netflix...it states streaming available 7/24. I have it in my queue. Can't wait to see it. Loved the book, haven't read the second one yet.
> Lizzard


I am going to get it from Netflix too when it is available.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am reading the book now.


----------



## rainmaker1145 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great stories. I enjoyed _World Without End_ and _Pillars_ quite a bit. They were just too short. I couldn't get enough and enjoyed them so much I read _World Without End_ in one day and _Pillars_ in 3 days.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

rainmaker1145 said:


> Great stories. I enjoyed _World Without End_ and _Pillars_ quite a bit. They were just too short. I couldn't get enough and enjoyed them so much I read _World Without End_ in one day and _Pillars_ in 3 days.


Me too! When I began Pillars, I couldn't put it down and read it in a couple of days, staying up way too long into the nights. After finishing, both of them, I was actually sad that they were over. That's a sign of a good book to me.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't read _World Without End_ yet, but loved _Pillars_. I didn't know about the mini-series! Off to add it to the Netflix.....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed a new cover for the book: 









(Note that this one is $7.99 and the other ed. is $6.99, though. Not that the cover really matters for a Kindle book! Though I wonder if this means they will raise the price for the other one now...)

N


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

You guys just made my day!! I call Pillars my favorite book of all time (I also bought them both for $6.99, ouch!) - and I was so bummed that I couldn't watch it since I don't have Starz. I DO have Netflix though! 
GREAT news!!

Deb - this further confirms that we have the exact same taste in books!!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I read Pillars of the Earth quite some time ago-- BK-- in fact, way before Kindle.  I only remember that I loved it.  I usually don't remember details of books I've read (heck, I don't remember details of books I've written).  But that's a good thing.  It makes re-reading more enjoyable.  And when I watch the Starz version, it will be like everything is new-- sort of.  I'm looking forward to the miniseries.  Does anyone know who's starring in it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Hey, I just noticed a new cover for the book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the cover with the cast of the mini-series. The trailer looks great!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jen, I agree we have similar tastes. I follow why you read all the time. 
I wish they'd drop the price of the second book. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I found the description of his next book on Fantastic Fiction. I can't wait for it to come out.  Hopefully not at 17.99. 
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I found the description of his next book on Fantastic Fiction. I can't wait for it to come out. Hopefully not at 17.99.
> deb


What is the title of his next book?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I LOVE the interactive Ipad app for it.. it has all the movie info.. interview with the authors.. characters and their relationships.. etc.. .. the entire novel of course, as well as all the construction and every cross reference thing you can thing of in total interactive designs. I read about it yesterdays USAToday. Its simply gorgeous.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Fall of Giants. The first novel in the Century Trilogy. 
deb


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

For those of you who occasionally play boardgames, there is a great game based on Pillars of the Earth as well: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/24480/the-pillars-of-the-earth


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Fall of Giants. The first novel in the Century Trilogy.
> deb


Thank you I will have to check it out.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I LOVE the interactive Ipad app for it.. it has all the movie info.. interview with the authors.. characters and their relationships.. etc.. .. the entire novel of course, as well as all the construction and every cross reference thing you can thing of in total interactive designs. I read about it yesterdays USAToday. Its simply gorgeous.


There is app for Pillars of the Earth? Did you buy it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> There is app for Pillars of the Earth? Did you buy it?


Just looked it up in the App Store. It's $12.99! I'll wait to see if they have a special on it.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw a promo video of that app and it does look really cool--a harbinger of what the book of tomorrow will look like. But I suspect only bestsellers will get that treatment, or books withe built-in real world connections. That is a cottage industry waiting to evolve--building creative book apps. But at what point would you rather just go ahead and watch the movie?

Scott Nicholson
http://hauntedcomputer.blogspot.com


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Fall of Giants to be published in September 2010

Fall of Giants, the first novel in my 'Century' trilogy, will be published in 14 countries simultaneously on September 28, 2010. In Fall of Giants, I follow the destinies of five interrelated families – one American, one Russian, one German, one English and one Welsh – through the earth-shaking events of the First World War and the Russian Revolution.

The second book in the ' Century' series, set to be published in 2012, will feature the children of the characters in Fall of Giants as they live through the Depression and the Second World War. The third book, due out in 2014, will be about the next generation during the Cold War.

Fall of Giants will be published in hardcover on 28 September 2010 in:

The United States (Penguin)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The two different "versions" is a mystery to me.
The older one that still sells for $6.99 is published by signet (February 4, 2002) sold by penguin and has a file size of 1344 kb and 973 pages.
The newer one that sells for $7.99 is published by signet (June 29, 2010) sold by penguin and has a file size of 3091 kb and 983 pages.

Now I am not willing to pay for both to find out what takes up twice as much space.
But one wonders? More pics, maps, whatever?

Just sayin......


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like the $7.99 version is some type of audiobook? (See below)

From Publishers Weekly
Tom Builder's dream is to build a cathedral, but in the meantime, he must scrounge about to find a lord that will hire him. His search pulls him and his family into the politics of 12th-century England, as different lords vie to gain control of the throne in the wake of the recently deceased king. Prior Phillip, a man raised in the monastery since childhood, also finds himself drafted into the brewing storm as he must protect the interests of a declining church. Richard E. Grant seduces readers early on with a soft and deliberate voice that is like a loud whisper. However, his full range quickly reveals itself as he delves into characters with animated voices that exert their true essence. Even throughout the narrative, Grant musters a lively voice that imbues energy into the story. The only shortcoming is that the abridgment of Follett's 1989 novel proves to be too choppy. Though the story appears complete, there still remain abrupt moments throughout the tale. Penguin Audio's unabridged version is read by John Lee and runs 41 hours. (Dec.) 

I'm confused!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I saw that - both versions have the identical description and reviews, etc.
So I am guessing that neither of these versions is the audio, because there actually is an audio version listing.

So we still are wondering.

Just sayin....


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Lizzarddance said:


> I just checked my Netflix...it states streaming available 7/24. I have it in my queue. Can't wait to see it. Loved the book, haven't read the second one yet.
> Lizzard


FYI, for anyone that doesn't have Starz or Netflix, you can go to the Starz website and stream it. I would provide a link, but I am on my iPad and I can't get to the streaming section because it requires Flash. 

If I ever get on a real computer, I will add the link.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> FYI, for anyone that doesn't have Starz or Netflix, you can go to the Starz website and stream it. I would provide a link, but I am on my iPad and I can't get to the streaming section because it requires Flash.
> 
> If I ever get on a real computer, I will add the link.


Here 'tis:

http://www.starz.com/originals/thepillarsoftheearth/screeningroom#/episode-101-anarchy

I'm watching now...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for adding the link, Meemo.  I plan on getting cozy with my net book here pretty soon and doing the same thing.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

My wife read _Pillars of the Earth _ and enjoyed it tremendously. We'll need to catch the mini-series through NetFlix, when it's on DVD. The streaming thing is interesting but we aren't there, yet. It has to work through my TV, no interest in watching it on my computer screen.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WoW I am watching the making of Pillars of the Earth on Starz on Demand. It looks like this mini series is going to be good. I want to read some more of the Book before I watch it.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The first episode was really good - can't wait until next week!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> The first episode was really good - can't wait until next week!


Yay!! I can't wait for tomorrow so that I can see it on my TV through Netflix. Then again maybe it'll be on at midnight tonight. If so, I'll be watching it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lizzarddance said:


> Yay!! I can't wait for tomorrow so that I can see it on my TV through Netflix. Then again maybe it'll be on at midnight tonight. If so, I'll be watching it.


It is on again at midnight here in New York.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to Kill William.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I want to Kill William.


Then they've kept him true to the book. I didn't watch it too closely and didn't watch it all, hoping my husband will want to watch too. But from what I saw they're sticking fairly close to the book so far.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Then they've kept him true to the book. I didn't watch it too closely and didn't watch it all, hoping my husband will want to watch too. But from what I saw they're sticking fairly close to the book so far.


No I have not watch the movie. I am reading the book and I want to kill him.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought the first Starz episode was very good. I'm going to keep watching.  I want to kill William, too.  And also his mother.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

donna callea said:


> I thought the first Starz episode was very good. I'm going to keep watching. I want to kill William, too. And also his mother.


They didn't make his mother nearly ugly enough, though.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

donna callea said:


> I thought the first Starz episode was very good. I'm going to keep watching. I want to kill William, too. And also his mother.


Thanks I forgot about his mother. I want to kill her too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just watched the first two parts of Pillars of the Earth on Staz it is good so far.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

World Without End Kindle edition is now priced at $8.99. 
I bought immediately.
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> World Without End Kindle edition is now priced at $8.99.
> I bought immediately.
> deb


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Off topic: but Janet Evanovich's last book also dropped a few dollars in price.  
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Off topic: but Janet Evanovich's last book also dropped a few dollars in price.
> deb


I'm waiting for Nelson DeMille's latest, "The Lion", to drop but it's still at $12.99. I won't buy it until it comes down to $9.99 but it's not moving.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's frustrating waiting for the prices to drop, but I've been sticking to my self-imposed price limit.  Especially when, like with World Without End, the price was much lower at one point.  
deb


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I need advice-  read the book first or watch the series?
I have it on my kindle and I have netflix.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

akagriff said:


> I need advice- read the book first or watch the series?
> I have it on my kindle and I have netflix.


Definitely read the book first!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have two more chapters left in Pillars of the Earth. I love this book. I still hate William. I hope someone will kill him before the end of the book.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

akagriff said:


> I need advice- read the book first or watch the series?
> I have it on my kindle and I have netflix.


I think it's always better to read the book first.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished reading Pillars of the Earth WoW what a Book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Anne, and now you know what happened to William.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Anne, and now you know what happened to William.
> deb


Deb:Yes I finally know what happen to William. I am going to read World Without End.Have you started reading it yet?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not started World yet.  I decived to read a couple of smaller books first.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have not started World yet. I decived to read a couple of smaller books first.
> deb


I think I may wait a little while before I read it too.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! I just finished watching the first three episodes on Netflix -- and then came here and clicked on the link for the book.  It's so good!  I've loved Rufus Sewell since I first saw him in Cold Comfort Farm. 

I bought the DTB when it came out in paperback, but never got around to reading it because I need larger print these days...

Going to read it now on Kindle for PC.  I was happy with that until I ordered the new K3. Now I can't stand waiting for it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LK, you will love reading a large book on your Kindle!!!!  
Pillars and World are great examples of how convenient a Kindle can be.  
deb


----------

